# Sending out Hazel for the first time



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes!!! I try not to focus on it and I try not to look at the clock too much!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Are you going to atlanta now??? Just got word she went wb!!!?? Did the major hold? Congrats!!!


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sending my boy out in mid Sept. with the mammanos, I'm already a nervous wreck and he hasn't even left yet. Thankfully, a GRF member Ljilly28 has her puppy with the mammanos and she has been winning up a storm, which makes me feel a little more at ease. 

Sounds like Hazel has been doing really well, you should be proud!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I initially was nervous when Jack was with his handler, but got over it. You have to hire someone you trust and someone who communicates with their clients (or the assistant communicates) on a regular basis. 

Congrats if your girl took the points today! That makes missing them for a short time worth it....I'd be on my way to ATL though! haha


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

kfayard I can't believe it!!! Shelby texted me earlier. I don't know if the major held..I guess there is no where online to check.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

mikeynote said:


> kfayard I can't believe it!!! Shelby texted me earlier. I don't know if the major held..I guess there is no where online to check.


So exciting!! I will try to find out. Shelby could go to the superintendant desk and see.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Just heard the major held in bitches!!! Huge.congrats on her 2nd major!! She has 11 points now right??

They checked the superintendents desk.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome!!!! Thanks for checking!!!! Yes..she has 11 pts.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

mikeynote said:


> Awesome!!!! Thanks for checking!!!! Yes..she has 11 pts.


Wow, she's doing amazing!!!!!!Huge congrats!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Wow, she's doing amazing!!!!!!Huge congrats!!!


Agreed!! Is this only her 3rd weekend out???


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

It's her 4th weekend out...she started her show career in Waynesville in June. I wasn't expecting this for sure.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm leaving in about an hour to see my girl Hazel in Atlanta


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

mikeynote said:


> I'm leaving in about an hour to see my girl Hazel in Atlanta


Good!!!!! Have a great time and good luck! You'd be kicking yourself if she finished this weekend and you missed it!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Go hazel!!! Be careful!

Keep us updated!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks...I'll let you know how it goes and hopefully post some pictures.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so happy for you and Hazel!


----------



## JessiesGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Ugh...I think Hazel has come back from the shows with Kennel Cough


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

mikeynote said:


> Ugh...I think Hazel has come back from the shows with Kennel Cough


It happens  Even when they are vaccinated it has happened to my dogs twice.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

I took her to the vet...she's on antibiotics just to be safe. Poor girl...but she's tough


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

*Atlanta 3pt Major Picture 8/23/12*

Here's a Hazel's picture from her 3pt Major win in Atlanta on 8/23/12.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous......Good Girl Hazel!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She looks great-congratulations!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

She looks great! Shelby handled Remi last Friday  She was great!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

She's gorgeous, you must be so proud! I hope she is feeling better.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes...Hazel is over her cough..woo hoo. 

Kfayard...that's great that you liked Shelby. Shelby is so nice!!!


----------

